# For you Calamity



## JackD

Entre 982 et 1000, il n'y a vraiment pas beaucoup de différence. Et comme ça, je serai la première à te congratuler....(Mais je ne suis pas Karine, je ne sais pas comment composer une de ces petites choses dont elle a le secret)


----------



## FranParis

JackD said:


> (Mais je ne suis pas Karine, je ne sais pas comment composer une de ces petites choses dont elle a le secret)



Tintin!


----------



## DearPrudence

Plus vive que Calamity 
& plus sympatique encore que Tintin,
voici Calamitintin (non, ça n'a aucun rapport mais je suis tombée là-dessus alors ...  )


*Félicitations *& je te souhaite encore pleins de petits posts ​


----------



## Punky Zoé

M'enfin?! Cal, t'as mis dans le mille !  

T'es toujours  ... !!! 

ZZ
​


----------



## geve

Joyeux 1002ème post ! Oui, moi j'arrive à l'heure parce que ça porte malheur de fêter les postiversaires avant, sans vouloir accuser personne.  

On se fait une petite mousse pour fêter ce sympathique petit millier ?

++


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tiens, un rébus super difficile pour l'occasion (*) ! 
«normalement» même si t'es pas du sud, tu devrais tout comprendre !  

Continue tes bonnes contributions, t'endors pas sur tes lauriers ! 
(c'est ce que fait Ploup' apparemment !  )

Bisettes, Calette ! 


(*) faute d'un pantalon neuf !  (je l'aime bien celui là aussi, y'a pas de raison !)


----------



## PhilFrEn

Je congratule moi aussi. Merci à toi, qui comme beaucoup passes du temps pour aider les autres, j'ai pris l'habitude d'aider et d'être aidé, comme ça j'ai toujours une bonne raison de venir sur WR .

Merci à toi et tous encore une fois .


----------



## tie-break

Félicitations Cal !  
Et un gros merci aussi pour toutes les précieuses contributions que tu apportes sur le forum !  
A bientôt


----------



## zaby

1000 posts, pas de calamités, jusqu'ici tout va bien 

Naaan, sérieux, c'est toujours un plaisir de te lire 

Féloches !


----------



## mickaël

Félicitations, tu portes mal ton pseudo : tu n'es ni une calamité, ni tu ne tintinnabules*. 
Bonne route vers les 2 000 ! 


* "résonner" comme une cloche.


----------



## Calamitintin

Wayiiiii ! Comme ça fait plaisir tous ces messages ! Merci beaucoup !!! Bon alors comme j'ai vu qu'il y en avait plein qui répondaient personnellement et que je trouve ça bien, je vais faire pareil (de l'imagination, mais pas trop la petite hein !). 

*JackD* : on se suit de près, j'ai vu ton congrat passer il n'y a pas longtemps ! C'est gentil d'être la première à y avoir pensé 
*FranParis* : oui d'ailleurs, pourquoi on dit tintin dans un cas comme ça ? Bonne question !
*DearPrudence* : est-ce que Calamity est censée elle aussi tirer plus vite que son ombre ??? Je vais essayer pour les autres petits posts, et de leur donner une bonne éducation et tout, mais bon, tu sais bien, les posts, c'est plus ce que c'était 
*Punky Zoé* : que serais-tu sans ton "m'enfin" ? Quand je pense que t'avais refusé ma proposition de "paresse d'élocution"...Enfin je vois que pendant que je mets dans le 1000 tu mets dans le 2000 
*geve* : ...et geve met dans le 6000 ! Oki pour la petite mousse (si c'est sans alcool...naan, promis, je râle pas tout le temps).
*KaRiNe_Mars* : eh, tu le croiras ou pas, mais j'ai trouvé ton rébus !!! Suis très fière de moi . 
*PhilFrEn* : eh oui, ce qui est terrible avec WR, c'est qu'on y prend (trop) vite goût, au point de passer son temps dessus...Contente d'avoir d'avoir rencontré plein d'autre WR-addict en tout cas .
*tie-break* : grazie anche a tu! Ma perché non c'è un Francese-Italiano??? Mi piacerebbe tantissimo !!!
*zaby* : pas de calamités, pas de calamités...ces Dames du Sud ne semblent pas d'accord. J'en conclus que tu es quelqu'un de normal ? (pas taper, pas taper !!)
*mickaël *: je sais pas si j'arriverai à 2000 tout de suite, déjà j'ai bien pris mon temps pour les 1000. Pour le pseudo, arf, normalement ça aurait dû être Cal, mais c'était déjà pris 

Aïe, j'ai mis beaucoup trop de souriards !!! Bon on verra si ça passe quand même ! (c'est pas passé...)
++
Cal


----------



## itka

_Elle est venue de l'ouest, de l'ouest de la France,_
_Et nuit et jour sans cesse, à tous les malheureux,_
_Elle nous livre sur le site de WordReference,_
_Avec un beau sourire, ses mille avis précieux._

Bon, mille NEUF d'accord, tu vas pas chicaner, non ? 

Déjà que j'ai eu du mal à trouver quelque chose de fin, délicat et spirituel, après que tous ces petits génies de l'esprit fin et de l'humour subtil soient passés avant moi ! 



Bon postiversaire, Cal, et ne t'arrête pas en si bon chemin !


----------



## Calamitintin

Merci très chère itka de tes gentils ptits vers
Depuis un ou deux mois, toi-même millénaire
J'apprécie chaque fois tes savants commentaires
Toi non plus ne quitte pas, jamais, WR


----------



## FranParis

Que de verve poétique deployée!
Avec vous je ne veux faire qu'un
J'ai quelques vers à proposer
A notre chère Calamitintin...


----------



## Calamitintin

Je t'en prie FranParis
Poste ici tes envies
D'poésie. Nos amis
En bavent d'envie, moi aussi.


----------



## Ploupinet

Je viens de voir tout ça...
Evidemment, pas de net où j'étais.
Tellement de temps sans connexion, ça vous éloigne d'un forum à un point inimaginable !
Au fait KaRiNeuh, je ne me repose pas encore sur mes lauriers, non mais !!! 
Ici il fait beau, mais tout le monde s'en fiche 
Mais bon, c'est bien agréable quand même 
Et bien bref, j'arrive un peu en retard sur cette page en effet 


Bon postiversaire en retard !!! 

Et plein de grooooooos bisous


----------



## totor

tous mes vœux pour la chère cal!


----------



## Thomas1

Félicitations Cal !


----------



## zazap

Allez, j'ai pas la patience d'attendre tes 1234!  Je me contenterai de te féliciter pour tes 1029...C'est un plaisir de partager des fils avec toi!  Merci pour tout, Cal! 
zazap​


----------



## Calamitintin

Ah oui *zazap* je suis moins productive que toi, il va bien me falloir un mois ou deux pour arriver aux 1234 
* Thomas*, dziękuję bardzo! (je rigole, je parle pas polonais hein, c'était juste pour rire  Est-ce que ce que j'ai écrit veut bien dire merci ? ).
* totor*, gracias! Es siempre un placer encontrarse contigo en un hilo.
* Ploup'*...bof je te dirai de vive voix .


----------



## FranParis

Je suis arrivé de très loin
Avec cet' seule idée en tête
Qu'est de dire à Calamitintin
Qu'on est prêt à faire la fête

Pour son mille (et des bricoles)
Il faudrait qu'on la félicite
Qu'on danse sur le pont (d'Arcole)
Je vous dis, elle le mérite!

...


----------



## Calamitintin

N'ayant pas la prétention de faire aussi bien, je répondrai en prose : c'est très gentil .


----------



## Mate

Pour toi, Calá 

De las bárbaras estepas
Brotan aguas cristalinas.
Puras, bellas y divinas
Florecen cual viejas cepas.

Este gaucho, francés no habla,
Pero igual quiere elogiar
A la francesita dulce 
que a todos puso a rimar.

No sabe qué viento o fin
Lo arrastró por estos lares:
Se atrevió a echar cantares
A la Calamitintin.


Mateamargo, l'ombre poétique de les Pampas


----------



## Calamitintin

Ayayay, no podré contestar con rimas en español  
_ Gaucho_ es una palabra que se usa tal vez en francés, y que me planteó problema una vez: lo tuve en un dictado, pero era todavía muy pequeña, y no pude entender comó se podía escribir este _gaucho_ con la pronunciación francesa...
++
Cal


----------



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations, Calamitiézinzin ! 

Oui j'aime bien tes messages.
Oui j'aime bien tes coups de main,
Oui, j'aime bien ton sourire gamin,
Oui, j'aime bien le potage (on rime comme on peut)

Félicitations, Cal!

Mille bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Calamitintin

Gracias Gévy 
3000 bisous


----------

